# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Azerbaycan'da 22 "İran casusuna" hapis

## ceyda

*
Azerbaycan'da 22 "İran casusuna" hapis

Azerbaycan 22 kişiyi İran Devrim Muhafızları'na yardım etmek, ABD ve İsrail hedeflerine saldırı planlamak suçlamasıyla hapse mahkum etti.

Azerbaycan'da "İran için casusluk yaptıkları" iddiasıyla tutuklanan 22 kişiye hapis cezası verildi.
Azerbaycan Ağır Suçlar Mahkemesi'nde yargılanan ve İran Devrim Muhafızları ile işbirliği yapmakla suçlanan Azerbaycan vatandaşları hakkındaki dava sonuçlandı.

Ağır Suçlar Mahkemesi 22 kişiye, "Azerbaycan aleyhine casusluk yapmak ve vatana ihanet" suçlarından 10 ile 15 yıl arasında hapis cezası verdi.

Hüküm giyen şahıslar geçtiğimiz Mart'ta, Azerbaycan Ulusal Güvenlik Bakanlığı tarafından, İran Devrim Muhafızları ile işbirliği yaptıkları iddiasıyla gözaltına alınmıştı.*

----------

